# 7g container pond



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

_(Nov 9)This morning, Little Chris asked for either a 125g Albino Oscar aquarium or a pond. Since I don't have room for my old 6ft tank, I am surprising him with a pond. I just hope he doesn't get too disappointed when he finds out its only a 7 gallon container pond. lol I'm going to stock it with a few minnows, Ghost/Glass shrimp and floating duckweed and dwarf water lettuce for cover.

(Nov 10)Instead of being disappointed with his tiny pond, Chris was blown away. He couldn't stop smiling. We just got back from getting a few stem plants and some water lettuce. Cant decided on what fish he wants. Rosy red minnows or a pair of feeder goldfish (?)_

The pond has been set up fr a month now with 3 1" comet gold fish. We are planning on upgrading to a 50-100g water trough in a few months so the 3 comets that are left will have room to grow.

Day 3 with no filter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws2uIt3NMcw

to date
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFyCwgrfMiY#t=14


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So...you're stocking a 7 gallon container with either minnow's or goldfish? I don't think either are a good idea. Minnow's love more lateral space and goldfish get biiiiiig...I mean, I guess they could be okay until you upgrade if you were planning. Hard to tell from your post. The mini pond is adorable but I can't see much fish going into it since it's taller rather than round.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> _(Nov 9)_The pond has been set up for a month now with 3 1" comet gold fish. We are planning on upgrading to a 50-100g water trough in a few months http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFyCwgrfMiY#t=14





Definitely upgrading to something bigger sooner than later. This was an impulse set up and I should have gotten something bigger in the first place. It's way too small for the 4 gold fish I initially had and the pump creates too much current for such a small container.

This one will get replaced with a cut up trash can (new) that will be 18" deep and 24" wide/round (35g) and the other side of the door way is getting either a 50/100g water trough (50"/55" long) for the growing goldfish after the holidays.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

mkay. Yeah with the larger one you could do the minnows if you want schoolers of course ^_^ It will look real nice with the larger set up too


----------

